# CrawlerBench



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

In my freetime, I am working on a benchmarking application that performs a battery of small tests.  Basically I am looking for ideas, comments, suggestions, etc.

The goal is to eventually have no less than 16 benchmarks to run with at least 8 single threaded and 8 multithreaded.  It is to also have tests in there that perform checksums to ensure valid benchmark results.  So far, I only have a single and multi-threaded Pi calculation and a very primitive scoring system (just keeping track of time for now).

I do intend to make it open source (C#.NET) and I am currently pondering whether third-party benchmarks should be facilitated.

I have attached the very first beta.  It requires .NET Framework 3.5.


----------

